# Installation of php5-imap for PHP 5.3.2 fails



## henrywood (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello !

I am trying to install php5-imap from ports.

This fails.

As per the UPDATING file I have removed php5-pcre from my system.


My system:

```
FreeBSD www2.performanceonline.biz 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009    
[email]root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


This is what I get when doing "make clean install":

(configure output removed...)


```
config.status: creating config.h
===>  Building for php5-imap-5.3.2
/bin/sh /usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.2/ext/imap/libtool --mode=compile cc  -I. -I/usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.2/ext/imap 
-DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.2/ext/imap/include -I/usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.2/ext/imap/main -I/usr
/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.2/ext/imap -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local
/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/c-client  -I/usr
/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr
/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing   -c /usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.2/ext/imap
/php_imap.c -o php_imap.lo
mkdir .libs
 cc -I. -I/usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.2/ext/imap -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.2/ext/imap/include -I/usr
/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.2/ext/imap/main -I/usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.2/ext/imap -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local
/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib 
-I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/c-client -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr
/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c 
/usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.2/ext/imap/php_imap.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/php_imap.o
/usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.2/ext/imap/php_imap.c: In function 'zif_imap_append':
/usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.2/ext/imap/php_imap.c:1323: error: 'pcre_cache_entry' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.2/ext/imap/php_imap.c:1323: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
/usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.2/ext/imap/php_imap.c:1323: error: for each function it appears in.)
/usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.2/ext/imap/php_imap.c:1323: error: 'pce' undeclared (first use in this function)
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1
```

Please help !


----------



## gilinko (Apr 15, 2010)

This is a common problem lately.

My suggestion is to completely remove php5 from your system using pkg_delete, and don't forget the php5-extensions, pear and pecl. Once that is done, do a `# make rmconfig` in lang/php5 and recompile and install it. Once that is done install each php5-module by them self, and not using the php5-extensions metaport. Install PEAR if you need it, but all other pear modules should be installed using the pear binary. PECL modules should be from the ports. Also do the rmconfig in all php5 modules that you do install to get a clean slate, as this seems to be the problem in most cases.


----------



## henrywood (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi gilinko !

I will try that tomorrow ! 

But it's a darn pity since php5-imap is the only thing missing on the server for it to be fully installed...

Thank you very much !


----------

